# Silber Rand um den Schriftzug mit Freehand



## lraziest (23. Dezember 2004)

hi Leute,

ich arbeite gerade an einer Fahne mit Freehand! 
Und um das Logo, was nur ein Buchstabe ist soll ein silberner Rand! 
Das ist zB der Stroke Effekt von Photoshop!

Könnt ihr mir weiter helfen wie ich diesen Silbernen Rand um den Buchstaben bekomme?
Gruß und Dank an euch alle!


----------



## lraziest (23. Dezember 2004)

okey habe es mit Illustrator gemacht!


----------

